# Calais to La Rochelle - the slow route.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

At the end of June we're going from Calais down to La Rochelle and back in a fortnight.

First night will be near Calais/Boulogne and then we intend to meander towards La Rochelle during the first week or so.

We will not be in a mad rush to get there, or back, and hoped someone could give advice on where to stop enroute and what may be worth seeing.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Just returned from a tour of France - before we went I bought a book called 'The Beautiful villages of France' it had the locations and routes of some realy lovely places - most off the beaten track but accesible and really worth a visit, they all had suitable parking spaces for our 7.4m van and some had aires to stay over. Really worth buying.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Bouchermain just outside Angers is a stunning aire, runs on ex campsite so has loos and showers. Cycle path all the way into Angers and flat  . 

You will find loads on the campsite map on here, you can plan your route there and back into your own brochure then print it off. 

There is another one but that is just under La Rochelle, if you want a nice cheap site try the one at Marans, or use the aire there which is all the way down the side of the canal and under trees. 

Mandy

Note just seen when you are going, the site at Marans takes ACSI card too.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Just returned from a tour of France - before we went I bought a book called 'The Beautiful villages of France' it had the locations and routes of some realy lovely places - most off the beaten track but accesible and really worth a visit, they all had suitable parking spaces for our 7.4m van and some had aires to stay over. Really worth buying.


Do you have the authors name, as there seem to be a few books with similar titles?

Many thanks.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have just complied this list of GPS co-ordinates for my own trip at the end of June. There are some good aires and municipal camp sites in Normandy and Northern France that may be useful to you.

Canterbury Aire 51.261280 / 1.100158
Dover Docks 51.126652 / 1.327230
Eurotunnel 51.093387 / 1.118634
Gravelines marina 50.988229 / 2.122382
Calais aire 50.966155 / 1.843861
Calais shop & fuel 50.942727 / 1.808382
Le Touquet aire 50.536180 / 1.592222
Le Crotoy Aire 50.218011 / 1.632847
Honfleur aire 1 49.419265 / 0.241697
Honfleur aire 2 49.408457 / 0.269311
Deauville marina 49.361918 / 0.08149
Pegasus Bridge museum	49.242945 / -0.271859
Omaha Cemetary 49.357870 / -0.851082
La Mailleraye aire 49.483036 / 0.773939
Forge Les eaux aire 49.605985 / 1.542240
Port L’Everque site 49.284490 / 0.177344
Pont Audemer munic	49.366962 / 0.487514
Bayeux munic 49.284192 / -0.699361


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Bouchermain just outside Angers is a stunning aire, runs on ex campsite so has loos and showers. Cycle path all the way into Angers and flat  .
> 
> You will find loads on the campsite map on here, you can plan your route there and back into your own brochure then print it off.
> 
> ...


Where is the camp site map. I cant find it.

Andy


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Campsite map*

HERE


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I think if you are going to meander down to La Rochelle and back in a fortnight, you will be meandering all day and every day.

Probably better to punch down and meander back or vice versa.

Joe


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Keith

Check the tour de france route!

Starts july 2nd it might be in your path

Ian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

A visit to the Aquarium in La Rochelle is a must, allow the best part of a day, you won't regret it.


----------

